# Easten Herp Expo - Hatfield, Pa. April 7



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Len Knapp is starting up the Eastern Herp Expo again. It will be at Hatfield, Pa. April 7. It should be a good venue. Black Jungle will be there and that means lots of froggers and a few salamander people. It looks like I'll be vending there too.
Eastern Herpetological Expo is BACK!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Thats awesome.....looks like a great show and its only 30 minutes from my area....

Glad to see BJ there...I enjoyed seeing them at White Plains when I livedup in North Jersey.

Hope the show does well.


----------



## clownphisher (May 10, 2010)

That's great. I miss the ones that use to be at the firehouse. It's only 5 min. from my house now.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Due to a change in my work schedule I will not be able to vend at this event.
Michael


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I booked a table for this show and am gearing up bug production (3 shows this month!) Anyway, if anyone wants to preorder anything for this show, let me know. Hope to see a good turn out


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm gonna make an appearance for this one... Anyone gonna have any Pumilio?


----------



## clownphisher (May 10, 2010)

I have some varaderos that I could bring with me if anyone is interested.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks like I should be able to make this show. I will probably be there around noon or so. I have a few FG amazonica?(formerly known as FG vents) that I can bring if any one is interested. 

Hope to see a bunch of familiar faces and maybe meet some new ones.

George


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I am planning on going to this show.
This is what I can bring:

Leuc froglets
Tarapoto imis- Sexed pair and extra calling male
Iquitos amizonica-Proven pair

Looking for Chazuta imi calling male. Can trade probable female or cash


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I didn't make it to Hatfield, so I'd like to hear some frogger reviews...


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

The venue had it's issues. We were on th basketball courts of this huge indoor sports complex with lots of kids playing soccer in the front portion. Almost everyone I talked to said the lot was packed, but it wasn't from attendees. Apparently ca. 500 people came, but it sure didn't seem it. When they opened at 8am a whole 10 people or so came in. There were also issues with the power going out a few times and zero cell reception or wireless. This made it impossible to do cc/paypal transactions or make/receive calls. It seemed dead all day. That said, I actually had decent sales of frogs but poor for feeders, leaves, cypress. I think they plan to do 2 shows a year so we will see if there is a venue change. I think I would do it again. Black jungle and I were the only vendors with frogs.


----------

